# Almost 25,000 infected with hepatitis A after 30 months, 244 deaths



## daveomak.fs (Sep 9, 2019)

* Almost 25,000 infected with hepatitis A after 30 months, 244 deaths*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 09, 2019 12:16 am The 30th month of state and local Hepatitis A outbreaks is in the books with no end in sight.   And while food and water contamination is often the thing that comes to mind, the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention says hepatitis A is most often spread by person-to-person contact. Food and water...  Continue Reading


----------

